# Query regarding FSWP visa for an Indian citizen



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi folks,

My name is Sameer and my Wife will be the primary applicant for FSWP under *4214 Early childhood educators and assistants category. *.

I have some doubts which i need to get clear.

1) My Wife has done B.sc in Science (Major in physics and chemistry)-3 years from a recognised university listed in WES. Will her graduation be considered as "Community college diploma or as Bachelors degree", what is the difference in both of them?

2) Indian universities does not provide the transcripts directly to the institutions and that too overseas i dont think so. Please tell me the alternative for the same.

3) My wife did her graduation in year 2010 and since then she is teching in a reputed school and having an experience of nearly about 4 years. Does she require the B.ed degree as well or her experience will be suffice??

4) i am not a graduate so how much can i contribute to her in regards to points as i have scored 7 bands in all the sections of IELTS before and i am trying to get 8 in all this time.

Waiting for your responses EXPATIANS.... 

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

*please reply*

Dear Members,

please reply to my query


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

*plz reply*



sameer7106 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My name is Sameer and my Wife will be the primary applicant for FSWP under *4214 Early childhood educators and assistants category. *.
> 
> ...


please reply to my query fellow members


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sameer7106 said:


> please reply to my query fellow members



Did you ever consider that maybe nobody here can answer your questions?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> Did you ever consider that maybe nobody here can answer your questions?


Comeon mate,

i have asked a simple question......members who have already applied for their visa would definetly be able to answer my questions as they must have done their research....

Since i am new i dont know much about it.


----------



## SS70011005 (Mar 12, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My name is Sameer and my Wife will be the primary applicant for FSWP under *4214 Early childhood educators and assistants category. *.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Regarding your query on Education part, 3 years bachelors is considered as Bachelors for Canada too. I have got my assessment for Canada from WES for my bachelors. As for teaching job, I guess they will need B.Ed degree or they may consider the experience. That all depends on their assessment of her credentials. Also, teaching is a profession like doctor etc. So the assessment of that will be different than all the jobs, please refer to specific websites for requirements.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

SS70011005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding your query on Education part, 3 years bachelors is considered as Bachelors for Canada too. I have got my assessment for Canada from WES for my bachelors. As for teaching job, I guess they will need B.Ed degree or they may consider the experience. That all depends on their assessment of her credentials. Also, teaching is a profession like doctor etc. So the assessment of that will be different than all the jobs, please refer to specific websites for requirements.


Thanks for ur reply mate. could you please provide me the detail of any website from where i can get the hanful of info.

regards


----------



## SS70011005 (Mar 12, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks for ur reply mate. could you please provide me the detail of any website from where i can get the hanful of info.
> 
> regards


Sorry dude.. Please search on Google..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sameer7106 said:


> Comeon mate,
> 
> i have asked a simple question......members who have already applied for their visa would definetly be able to answer my questions as they must have done their research....
> 
> Since i am new i dont know much about it.



And it never crossed your mind that the people who might be able to answer this haven't seen your post? Stop demanding answers and wait patiently. If nobody replies, look elsewhere for the information.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SS70011005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding your query on Education part, 3 years bachelors is considered as Bachelors for Canada too. I have got my assessment for Canada from WES for my bachelors. As for teaching job, I guess they will need B.Ed degree or they may consider the experience. That all depends on their assessment of her credentials. Also, teaching is a profession like doctor etc. So the assessment of that will be different than all the jobs, please refer to specific websites for requirements.



Teachers are not needed in Canada. We have thousands of Canadian graduates who cannot get teaching jobs so they will not bring in more from other countries.


----------

